# New Rules - Dead River Landing - Choctawhatchee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy and I launched at 7 Runs about 3pm yesterday with intent of fly fishing late in the afternoon....which we did with poor results. He got one and I got none. We did manage 10 to 12 keeper bream earlier on crickets.

Sign not there when we went in but it was up when we left about dark. It's been in the planning stagefor a good while but now you need a reservation if you plan to camp. It's still free, but now there are some controls. Boat ramp is also free with plenty of parking. Road into the park is now paved. You can actually go to the park and pick a spot and register online or call. 

See: http://www.nwfwmd.state.fl.us/lands/recreation/area/choctawhatchee-holmes/dead-river/

There were a good number of campers in the park and we saw a couple of setups on sandbars in the old river below Dead River. No bugs or flies to bite you like we experienced at Smokehouse on Friday. 
Boat traffic was not bad at all for a holiday weekend.


----------

